# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Fantasy Dress, Hat & Purse with "Frilly" Edging



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker  Ladyfingers
May, 2013

FANTASY DRESS WITH FRILLY EDGING

#1, #3, and #5 double-pointed needles
1 oz. MC fingering yarn Suggest: pale pink
½ oz. CC Suggest: varigated, multi-colored pink eyelash or ribbon yarn
4 Markers

With #1 double-pointed needles, and MC, cast on 46 sts. 
Knit 2 rows.
Place markers as follows:
K8, PM, K8, PM, K14, PM, K8, PM, K8.
(Stitches divided: 8 right back, 8 sleeve, 14 front, 8 sleeve, and 8 left back.)
Purl 1 row. Slip markers.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. To increase, knit in front and in 
back of stitch. (8 sts increased)
Purl 1 row. Slip markers.
Continue to knit across, increasing before and after each marker until there are 11 stitches before 
first marker. Purl 1 row. SM
Stitches divided: 11, Marker, 14, Marker, 20, Marker, 14, Marker, 11 = 42 sts.

Sleeves:
Knit 11, remove marker, K14 sleeve sts, remove marker. TURN to purl side.
(Forget about the remaining sts and markers on the needle  ignore them - they will be worked later).
Purl 14. TURN to knit side.
Change to #3 needles. Let the #1 needles hang on either side of the sleeve. Put a rubber 
stopper on the end of each hanging needle to keep the stitches from falling off.
With #3 needles, Knit 1 row, Purl 1 row on only the 14 sleeve stitches.
Next row: Knit across 14 sts  INCREASING in each stitch. 28 sts.
Purl 1 row. Cut MC, leaving 8-inch strand to sew sleeve seam.

SPECIAL SLEEVE BIND OFF:
Change to #5 needle, attach CC yarn and working on sleeve stitches only, knit in front, back and 
front of FIRST STITCH ONLY. Bind off by slipping the middle stitch on the right needle over 
the left stitch, then the remaining stitch on the right over the left stitch. There will be only one 
stitch remaining on the right needle.

Knit in front, back and front of the SECOND STITCH. There will be 4 stitches on the right 
needle. Bind off these stitches by slipping the second stitch over the stitch on its left. Then slip
the next stitch over the end stitch on the left. Slip the last stitch over the end stitch, leaving one 
stitch on the right needle.


Continue binding off in this manner  next sleeve stitch, increase front, back, and front. Bind off 
the second stitch over the stitch on the left, then bind off the next stitch, and the last stitch, leaving 
one stitch on the right needle. When bind-off of all sleeve stitches is complete, knot securely. 
Cut CC, leaving a short strand to sew sleeve trim later. 

Go back to the #1 needles (remove stoppers from working ends). Fold sleeve down toward you
out of the way. Attach MC at underarm (right side facing you). Knit 22 stitches for front, remove 
marker.
Knit 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker. TURN to purl side and purl back on the 14 sleeve 
stitches. With #3 and #5 needles, complete this sleeve following the above instructions for the 
first sleeve. Remember to leave a 10-inch strand of MC to sew the sleeve seam. Cut MC. 
Cut CC, leaving a strand to sew the sleeve trim. 

Go back to #1 needles. Fold the second sleeve down toward you  out of the way. Attach MC 
at underarm and knit across the remaining 11 stitches. All stitches are now on one needle again. 
Purl 1 row: Purl 2 tog at each underarm. This will anchor the front to the back.
Knit 1 row  keep stitches pulled tightly at underarm area  they tend to make loose loops if you 
dont pull them tightly for a few rows. This will make the garment fit the doll better and give a 
more professional finished appearance.

Place markers to decrease to waistline:
P5, PM, P12, PM, P8, PM, P12, PM, P5 = 42 sts.
K5, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K10, K2tog, SM, K8, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K10, K2tog, SM, K5.
Purl 1 row. Slip markers. = 38 sts
K5, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K8, K2tog, SM, K8, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K8, K2tog, SM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM = 34 sts.
K5, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K6, K2tog, SM, K8, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K8, K2tog, SM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM = 30 sts.
K5, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K4, K2tog, SM, K8, SM, S1, K1, PSSO, K6, K2tog, SM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM = 26 sts.
Work 4 rows in stockinette stitch (Knit 1 row, Purl 1 row).
Do not remove markers. Dress is now complete to waistline. 

Increase for the hips:
Next Row: Knit across, increasing (knit in front and back of stitch) BEFORE first marker, 
AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker.
Purl 1 row, slipping markers. 
Continue to knit across, increasing as above, until there are 42 sts on needle. (You will work 
4 knitted increase rows and 4 purl rows). On the last purl row, REMOVE MARKERS.
Change to #3 needles, knit across, increase by knitting in front and back and front of each 
stitch. Purl 1 row. = 126 sts.

Skirt pattern:
Row 1: K1, slip 1 as if to purl, K1, slip 1, across row.
Row 2: Purl.
Work pattern Rows 1 and 2 for 20 rows. Skirt should now be close to dolls knees.
Change to #5 needles. Work pattern for 4 rows.
This will form a slight flare for the skirt, prior to the frilly bind-off edging. Cut MC, leaving an 
18-inch strand to sew the back seam.
Attach CC and follow special bind off instructions above. When all skirt stitches are bound off, 
cut CC, leaving a short strand for sewing this frilly edge. Pick up MC and knot these two yarns 
tightly together. Then sew back seam to neckline. Sew sleeve seams, weave in ends.

REMEMBER: You are making costumes for a fashion queen! This dress with the frilly 
edging would be out of proportion in real life, but, hey!......we are building a fantasy here!


FANTASY HAT WITH FRILLY EDGING

With #1 needles and MC, cast on 32 sts. Knit 2 rows.
Next row: Knit across, increase in each stitch. 64 sts.
Knit 1 row.
Change to #3 needles, knit 6 rows. Cut MC, leaving 8-inch strand for sewing.
Attach CC and follow special bind-off instructions to complete the frilly edge of this hat. 
Cut CC, leaving a 1-inch strand to knot and weave in end. Fold hat in half and sew the seam, 
making a circle with the cast-on 32 sts in center and the frilly edge on the outside. When dressing 
doll, pull her long hair through the center hole, and bring the hat up to fit around her head
with the frilly edge framing her face.

FANTASY PURSE WITH FRILLY EDGING

With #1 needles and MC, cast on 30 sts. Work in stockinette stitch for 8 rows.
Cut MC, leaving a 12-inch strand for sewing seam. 
Change to #3 needles. Attach CC and follow special bind-off instructions above. 
Cut CC, leaving short strand to knot with MC and weave in end.
Fold purse in half, side-to-side, with frilly edge at bottom of purse. With MC, sew purse side
seam and across the bottom MC (just above the frilly edge). 
Purse Strap: 
Option 1: Cut a long strand of MC  approx. 36 inches. Attach MC to top inside of purse. 
With #D crochet hook, work in simple chain stitch for 55 chains. Attach this chain to the opposite 
side of the purse. Shoulder strap should be long enough to fit over dolls head with purse held at 
her side.

Option 2: If you are not familiar with crocheting, here are alternate knitting instructions for a 
purse strap.
With MC, cast on 55 sts (make sure you have a 6-inch end before you cast on). Immediately 
tightly bind off these 55 sts. Cut MC leaving a 6-inch strand to attach strap to purse. On top inside 
edge of purse attach one end of strap. 
Make sure strap is straight and attach the other end to the opposite side of the purse. Knot securely. 
Cut yarn. Weave ends. Always put purse strap over dolls head. Put one of her arms straight up 
and through the purse strap. Then settle the purse at her side, with the strap crossing over the front 
and back. This makes it almost impossible to lose while playing.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine gorgeous as always,love the design and colour..Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wow! wonderful! I think Barbie clothes are one of the hardest projects ever! And so much detail! Fabulous. Thank you so much for sharing your talents!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Another gorgeous outfit thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

awesome. have to say though I love the 3 tiers on skirt dress.


Here it is in pdf format.


Rhyanna


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

amazing love them and thanks for all the patterns you share with us.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for another great pattern.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful dresses. Thank you once again. I really like the beige dress with different shades of brown. Will you be posting the directions for that one?


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks once again


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful designs as usual, Elaine, thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## jelliott (Apr 25, 2011)

How hard do you think this pattern is? On a scale of one to ten? I love the dress, but am over whelmed by looking at the pattern.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't wait to try these!!!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant! as are all your patterns, many thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

You asked, "How difficult is this pattern - on a scale of 1 to 10"?

This is the same basic top - same number of cast on stitches - as the blue dress in the photo. The same number of stitches for the bodice down to the waist, then the same number of increases for the skirt. The pink dress has a different sleeve and hemline "treatment", plus hat and purse.

The blue dress would be 4-5 in difficulty - very basic instructions for using ring markers, increasing and decreasing.

The pink dress has a slightly more difficulty factor - with the frilly edging and using different sized needles. I would give this pattern a 7-8 in difficulty. However, the pattern gives explicit instructions for placing markers "PM" and slipping markers "SM" - and gives you row-by-row directions (which I usually don't do for other patterns).

The beige/brown dress in the photo is the basic sun dress with straps (shown in the Barbie Handout). Instead of knitting straight down to the hips and then a slight increase - this pattern directs you to KNIT 2 ROWS at the hipline, stock. stitch for 8 rows, then KNIT 2 ROWS again. Work stock. stitch for another 8 rows. Finish the straight skirt and bind off. Then go back and PICK UP THE PURL STITCHES ON THE RIGHT SIDE at the hipline, and on the other two purl rows on the right side. (Go to the Tutorial section to see the photos for attaching a skating skirt to the one-piece leotard.....Search "Ladyfingers" and click on the tutorial for this in the section "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials"). I worked a gradual increase of stitches by increasing in every other stitch for 4 rows, then increase in every 3rd stitch for 4 rows and knit 2 rows for the final edging on the first ruffle.
Repeated this for the next two ruffles - also adding different colored yarns. I would give this beige/brown dress a difficulty factor of 5-6.


----------



## jelliott (Apr 25, 2011)

I am just going to have to give one of them a try. They are so beautiful!


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Thank you again for sharing . Can hardly wait to finish the AG dress I'm working to start a Barbiedress for a young friend.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Since we are almost at the halfway mark (before Christmas 2013) Here are a few suggestions.
Please make extra outfits - as these doll dresses also make great gifts for the little girls stuck in the hospital and needs a 'friend' they can play with, as well as donations to Toys for tots, just include a note that you made them and what doll the outfits will fit, and to please find a home for them with a doll to a child that has asked for one.
The other thing, is don't forget toddlers. I think some of the soft baby dolls the outfits may fit and no ties, or snaps would be a big help.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again Elaine and Rhyanna--knit knit knit !!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I crochet, so it will be interesting to try to knit something simple that doesn't resemble a tangled mess of yarn that dog and/or cat hasn't gotten into and went weeee----haaa...roll that yarn.

Rhyanna


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for another posting of your awesome patterns


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> awesome. have to say though I love the 3 tiers on skirt dress.
> 
> Here it is in pdf format.
> 
> Rhyanna


Thanks Elaine and Rhyanna for once again presenting us with more Barbie patterns. Like you Rhyanna I liked the 3 tiers on the skirt and also liked the colour combination of that one.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Since we are almost at the halfway mark (before Christmas 2013) Here are a few suggestions.
> Please make extra outfits - as these doll dresses also make great gifts for the little girls stuck in the hospital and needs a 'friend' they can play with, as well as donations to Toys for tots, just include a note that you made them and what doll the outfits will fit, and to please find a home for them with a doll to a child that has asked for one.
> The other thing, is don't forget toddlers. I think some of the soft baby dolls the outfits may fit and no ties, or snaps would be a big help.


Most of the outfits I am making for dolls at the moment are for a raffle to raise money for Ronald McDonald House at our local hospital. This way the house can buy more needed items. Thanks once again for both the patterns and the format.
Hannelore


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Elaine and Deanarah for the pattern and PDF. You both are so nice to do these patterns for all of us.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for another terrific pattern!!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are all welcome on the pdf format.


Rhyanna


----------



## Stitchinfits (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, Rhyanna, for posting PDF files for this pattern, and any others I find!  Makes it so much easier to save it for later use w/o printing everything up on the spot.


----------



## Stitchinfits (Jun 11, 2013)

Just got started in looking at all these patterns shared for doll clothes, but I'm loving what I'm seeing already! I have two girls with both Barbie and 18" dolls, and they're anxious to have new clothes for them. Store-bought ones are limited and too expensive. Time to get my needles flying!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Stitchinfits you are welcome to the pdf format pattern.

Rhyanna


----------

